# swooping hawks vs warp spiders



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

could anybody give any tips or advice on how to get the best out of these fast attack troops


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Moved to 40k Tactics.*


Sorry I can't help as I know nothing of Eldar, hopefully you might get some useful replies here.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't field Swooping Hawks. 
Here's why: all their fancy abilities get in the way of their fancy abilities.
You can deepstrike and drop a pie plate on things, and then shoot their mediocre guns at stuff...but then they can't assault tanks, which they're theoretically decent at. They can drop out and deepstrike again, but in doing so they give up one or more rounds of doing anything else. Bottom line: they're 21 points a model for the ability to suck at killing infantry or do okay at killing tanks. Personally, I reckon the best way to field them would be to forget about the deepstriking, or the special guns etc, and just use them versus tanks. But... I wouldn't field them, period.
You could try be tricksy with their moderate range guns, but real long range firepower will reach out and make a mockery of them. 

I do like Warp Spiders, but they're still not such a popular unit overall. 
Personally, I like using them thusly:
5 Spiders, Exarch with twin death spinners
The reasoning goes as follows:
-that small squad will still mess up AV10 quite well, and it's easy for them to warp around and (sometimes) find hiding spots out of LoS in the assault phase
-I don't have power blades on the exarch because they're a waste of points. (...ish. You could take them, add an autarch with WJG, power wep and mandiblasters, but...why? They're not very good!)
-You never need to take the power that 'lets you deepstrike' because in 5th ed, all jump infantry can do that _anyway_.
-With those few spiders, i don't take hit and run because if you get charged by something, four games out of five it's big enough to kill 5 T3 dudes with a 3+ save. I guess you could try taking the power blades and hit and run and charging opponents you can't escape, but it's not a great idea.

That unit comes in at 127 points for 12 S6 shots, and it's quite useful.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Ignore everyone who says "don't take hawks" This is youyr list/army and you can use what you want. However Spiders are more usfull in most cases.
Hawks
Hawks have the lovely blast template but it's 1 hit and does little more than a normal whirlwind can do. They have long range weapons(for eldar) but poor strength and still being that long of a range doesn't make then that great again. Where Hawks are great is anti-tank. 5-10 Haywire grenades with intersept meaning you always eaither auto-hit or hit on 4+ on tanks makes them deadly. Ya a Haywire has a 1/6 chance of pentratin ...but you can expect to get about 7-8 glancing hits and they will probbbaly be either wreaked or bearly held together by the end of that.

Spiders
Spiders are better with there weapons (S6 helps) and the short range isn't a problem thanks to the jump packs. They are also tougher being on of the only aspect groups with a 3+ save and having power weapons on your exarch giving him 4 attacks on the charge. However there jump packs cna be risky but most of the time it's worth the risk.

For my opion if you expect there to be lots of Troops, go witht eh Spiders, if you expect there to be lots of tanks or more specifically transports then go with the Hawks.


----------



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks dudes for all your useful input:drinks:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Warp Spiders are definitely the best of a bad bunch in Fast Attack for the Eldar, it's by far their weakest area ironically enough. 

Swooping Hawks have that 19"-24" Charge range to help them catch tanks and try to Haywire them but it's not a great to be honest. They're poor in combat and mediocre at shooting so I would tend to avoid them if you want a good unit. I still play with them because I like the idea of them though.

Warp Spiders are by far my favourite Eldar unit ever. They may have lost the Glory that was the 2nd Ed Death Spinner but they're still ok now. 142pts gets you 5, with Exach with Additional Death Spinner and Withdraw. That's 12 S6 shots a turn at their tiny range. but that's enough to do some serious damage to some units. High toughness low save units and Vehicles should be their targets. Always always meddle with the warp, why would you not?

Aramoro


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

the only reason to really run Hawks is for their awsome look models (and come on... they are pretty freaking awsome) they are more of a gimic then anything else but they can be an interesting unit to play around with, small squads with haywires zipping around the feild aiming for high priority tanks could be quite effective just due to the fact that they would be a low priority target for your enemy, in which case Liths and LRs are going to QQ but if they are targeted then hes going to cry when your Serpent of fire dragons rolls up because he was to busy with your hawks to shoot it down ^.^


----------

